# Paretroplus menarambo / Pinstriped Damba latest spawning



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My three year old menarambo have put down a spawn despite there being a pair of Paraneetroplus breidohri, about a foot away, with their three week old youngsters.


----------

